
Exploring the Utility of Memes for US Government Influence Campaigns [pdf] - theNJR
https://apps.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/1052398.pdf
======
theNJR
I've really enjoyed digging into this report, commissioned by the US military.

Examining how memes can inculcate, infect and treat information in an
influence campaign is relevant to governments, citizens and marketers alike.
Part of the reason memes are so effective is that they are innocuous.

Important to the evolution of a literate society will be understanding the
strategy of propaganda. Asking the platforms to save us from ourselves is not
a winning strategy. Knowledge is the best way to defend yourself from
propaganda, foreign and domestic.

